# Salutations



## rewritedrums (Sep 21, 2006)

I AM A HALLOWEEN FREAK..used to be a member...lost password though  I am "kevin" that "ERICK with No k" always talks about...and work/build stuff in my local haunt "the spooky walk" www.spookywalk.com And overall, will post alot...so nice to meet everyone..


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wecome back rewritedrums.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wb! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, you're among your own kind here. We're all freaks.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome back!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Total coolness, glad to have you here!!!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just curious, why didn't you use the password reset function to reset the password?

In any event, welcome back to the forums.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Kevin.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome and Howdy


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome back!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome rewritedrums!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

re-aloha.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

*Hey*

What's up Kevin?
Post more often!
Haha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome. I too used to be Fred the Vampire. Then I re-rolled my charater and got more hit points. Now I am Deathtouch.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

DT, YOU were Fred the Vampire?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Oh my god, you owe me $20!!!!!

Welcome to the board by the way Mr. rewritedrums.


----------

